
Taking a look at Linear Regression - joydeep314
https://medium.com/technology-nineleaps/linear-regression-ae0b4b4fbbc9
======
lozenge
Linear regression is considered "machine learning" now?

And, no mention of the fact that gradient descent is unnecessary as there's a
closed-form solution?

It could be a good illustration of how machine learning ideas apply to things
the reader hopefully knows, but calling it machine learning itself seems a bit
dubious to me.

